# Free Knit & Crochet Patterns from Simplicity



## mkilcoyne (Apr 30, 2012)

http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-projects-knitting-crochet.aspx


----------



## Janeb (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Some really nice patterns, thank you!!


----------



## bwtyer (Oct 31, 2012)

thanks for posting- I love the little love monkey!
http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-crochet-pattern-love-monkey.aspx


----------



## plains51 (Jan 31, 2011)

love it thanks


----------



## Lerwin (Aug 2, 2012)

mkilcoyne said:


> http://www.simplicity.com/t-free-projects-knitting-crochet.aspx


Thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## mmMardi (Jun 26, 2012)

Thank you for posting the link. I downloaded quite a few.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Woefkins (Dec 14, 2012)

Thanks for the link, Maureen. I went down that knit/crochet rabbithole and just looked & looked (and downloaded.....). Wow, that was nice. Thanks for sharing.
Hannet


----------



## krankymax (Mar 5, 2012)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## bettytee (Aug 16, 2011)

Thank you for sharing lots to see, do not have time tonight to get into it will save it for another day


----------



## RitaLittleCat (Sep 19, 2011)

Thank you.


----------

